# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  costos de alcachofas

## chani3181

Quisiera saber cual es el costo aproximado para sembrar alcachofas por  hectarea. 
SaludosTemas similares: Artículo: Exportaciones peruanas de alcachofas crecen 25.8% al sumar US$ 123 millones en 2011 Artículo: Exportación peruana de alcachofas crece 77% entre enero y agosto Artículo: Exportaciones de alcachofas en conserva crecerán 2.7% en el 2010, prevé Maximixe Campañas de espárragos y alcachofas influirán en recuperación de agroexportaciones

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

Estimada Chani:
A continuación te envío un presupuesto de costos de alcachofa:  
Instalación de la plantación: US$ 1,066 / Ha
Costo de cultivo:                      2,364 / Ha
Costo de Cosecha                        419 / Ha
Gastos Generales                      1,811 / Ha
                                            ------------
Costo Total                        US$ 5,660 / Ha 
Rendimiento esperado               20 ton / Ha

----------

chuquilinmalca@yahoo.es

----------


## carmestar

Cual es el precio actual de la alcachofa por kilo?

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola, espero que te sirva este file de costo alcachofa. Te comento también que hice mi tesis de maestría para control de Meloidogyne incognita con la tecnología EM activada y me ha dado resultados positivos. 
saludos.

----------

AGGO, alan_sif7, carloand, milagroscenteno

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

Estimado Carlos:
Realmente excelente tu cuadro de costos de alcachofa. Eso de registrar los costos en formato de "Flujo de Caja" es una muy buena idea.
Milgracias por tu aporte.
Saludos,
Fernando Cillóniz

----------

mariel

----------


## chani3181

gracias por el aporte, seria bueno tener los costos de otros productos , asi los agricultores y empresarios tenemos informacion a la mano para decidir bien que cultivar
saludos cordiales

----------


## kscastaneda

Gracias por sus comentarios, espero al tiempo compartir más información estoy aprovechando mis vacaciones para subir todo lo que pueda. El viernes 14 a horas 3:20 pm estaré dando una conferencia sobre esparrago y capsicums en la Universidad Nacional Pedro Ruiz Gallo de Lambayeque. Estan todos cordialmente invitados al auditorio principal. 
saludos cordiales, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.

----------


## palm

Hola, 
No puedo abrir el archivo, sería tan amable de enviarlo a mi correo patricio.argerich@gmail.com 
Muchas gracias
Patricio Argerich

----------


## jorge84

Saludos cordiales, les escribo por el motivo de que nos han dejado un trabajo de investigacion en el instituto sobre las alcachofas "green globe", y desearia saber ciertas cosas: 
El tipo de semilla para la green globe y donde se consigue.
Cuanto dura la preparacion de la tierra y cuantas sembradas soporta.
El proceso de sembrado (cuanto dura la siembra).
El tipo de surco.
El tipo de regado, cuanto dura el regado.
Las plagas mas comunes.
La humedad, la temperatura, que clima es recomendable.
Cuanto dura el crecimiento de la alcachofa y cada cuanto tiempo se hace una inspeccion.
La cosecha cuanto dura, dependiendo de cuantos oberos la realice.
Como es el proceso de cosecha (que metodo utilizan).
Costos de alquiler de la chacra.
Costo de la alcachofa por unidad, dimensiones y peso.
Los competidores nacionales (sus costos de exportacion y cuanto exportan anualmente).
El tipo de container. 
Estos son algunas de las inquietudes, se que es mucho lo que pido y les estare muy agradecido. Sin otro en particular gracias por tomar en cuenta mi pedido.

----------


## jorge84

Los costos sobre para la exportacion a new york.

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

Hola te saludo mi nombre , es Alfonso tirado silva soy supervisor de producción  EN EL cultivo de alcachofa para la empresa Danper trujillo SAC, bueno te dire que en los 5 años de experiecia que tengo en alcachofa ,los costos de producción y los rendimientos esperados han variado mucho de un año a otro ya que la producción es inducida por hormonas y si no hace la temperatura adecuada la planta no emitira los primordios florales suficientes como para hablar de un cultivo altamente rentable, ademas de todo esto hay factores como enfermedades que han golpeado duramente el potencial genetico de este cultivo , que en casi su 95% de area sembrada en el Perú se manejan solo variedades y el uso de hibridos aun es muy escaso ademas que necesitan una mayor cantidad de horas frio , bueno si necesitas los costos detallados por insumo y por semana y ademas de un flujo de caja proyectado  lo voy a adjuntar , , es de la campaña 2010 de uno de mis agricultores que siembran para Danper en la Zona de Virú, ahora estos datos no necesariamente se repetiran el 2011 , porque el año pasado fue el mejor año para alcachofa desde el 2005 y es por eL fenomeno de la niña que beneficio al cultivo con bAjas temperaturas este año los pronosticos de temperaturas minimas son de 16.5 - 17 ºc y el 2010 el promedio de temperatura miniMa fue de 13.5ºc , entonces esto disminuye algo los rendimientos que fueRon en promedio el 2010 de 20,000 kg/ha, en Viru y en Guadalupe se llego hasta 25,000 te hablo de los mejores campos , Bueno aprovecho para invitar a los agricultores de la zonas de Virú y GUadalupe, ciudad de Dios a sembrar con la empresa Danper si QUIEREN Saber como trabajamos llamen al rmp Numeral 282819 o al al RPC 949160958.Cual quier cosa y dua estoy para ayudarlos como siempre intento en hacerlo , que Diso los bendiga a todos.BALANCE ALCACHOFA.xls

----------

less

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

La variedad green globe es una variedad semi Vernalizante es decir que nesecita horas frio mas que la Imperial star, actualmente la que mas se Siembran son Lorca y la Imperial Star PARA COSTA , bueno  green globe hay muy poca area o casi niguna area  , yo la sembre en cajamarca el año 2003 y bueno no tuvimos muy buena producción y ademas tenia mucho ombligo , es una caracteristica que no es deseable en la materia prima para producir corazones de alcachofa, la variedad duro mas o menos 2 años y los costos de producción son muy bajos pero no los tengo a la mano , ya que ya no se siembra esa variedad , bueno la semilla es botanica y te lo traee la empresa agrogenesis, cual quier otra informamación me llamas ami celular o me escribes un correo.

----------


## kscastaneda

Ya mismo comieza la campaña alcachofa 2011, di una charla por el norte donde van a cultivar alcachofa y los agricultores nos manifestaron que luego de la cosecha los rastrojos de la alcachofa comienzan a descomponerse por OXIDACION = PUTREFACCION y se generan los gases propios de ese tipo de descomposición lo describían como que el olor es tan fuerte como una chanchería. Y estos creen que eso es albergue para los patogenos. 
Este año, ese grupo de agricultores en concenso ha incluído en el paquete, emplear los microorganismos eficaces en sus campos de cultivo para los beneficios que ya vengo repitiendo, como el de descomponer los residuos de cosechas por vía FERMENTATIVA sin los problemas mencionados y trasnformandolos en sustancias aprovechables para las plantas. 
Saludos,

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

Bueno en realidad las plantas se retiran del campo y se queman por una estructura denominado esclerote que genera problemas de sclerotinia en la siguiente campaña de alcachofa, no es tanto por el tema de la putrefacción que no es tanto como se menciona , porque las estrucutra que quedan en el campo mas que todos son los tallos ,que son semileñosos es decir que tiene una alta concentración de celulosa , hemi celulosa y lignina , es decir carbohidratos estructurales de cadenas largas los cuales demoran en ser degradador en el suelo , y como en la campaña de arroz se quiere un campo bien mullido estos restos implican un campo sucio , por lo que se recomienda quemar o en todo caso retirar del campo y compostarlo, ya que la preparación ala siembra solo dura 30 dias , el mes de octubre y en noviembre comienza los transplantes o siembras directas , entonces el tiempo no da como para copostar restos en el campo.

----------


## kscastaneda

QUEMAR = CONTAMINACION 
Hay que tener presente que la biomasa generada en cualquier sistema de producción es producto de una inversión, considero que deberiamos ser mas inteligentes y no quemar nuestro dinero sino transformar la biomasa en sustancias bioactivas. Un proceso convencional de compostaje dura 4 meses, los microorganismos eficaces lo hacen en tan solo 06 SEMANAS por vía fermentativa. 
Las raíces que quedan en campo tambien es material orgánico que entran en un proceso de descomposición OXIDATIVA=PUTREFACCION y los restos de hojas que quedan en campo de igual manera, cuando ponemos microorganismos eficaces ayudamos para que estas se transformen en aminoacidos y otras sustancias bioactivas en beneficio de nuestro terreno y cultivos subsiguientes. 
¡¡¡ NO HAY QUE QUEMAR, EMPEZEMOS A SER RESPONSABLES CON LA SOCIEDAD Y NUESTRO PLANETA !!!

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

Entonces tu me aseguras que esos troncos tipo leño y las estructuras de contaminación esclerotes son degradados en 60 dias con una aplicación , o mejor seria retirarlo y compostarlo separado para no retrazar las labores en el campo como preparación .

----------


## kscastaneda

Si manejaras la información y experiencia que tengo con los microorganismos eficaces que degradan hasta el petroleo, arsenico y otros metales pesados y es más hasta coliformes termotolerantes; estarías más que convencido. 
Lo que te digo es que no hay que cerrarse en un tema que uno no conoce y vivir la experiencia.
En otras palabras basta con compostar en el mismo campo, las estructuras esclerotes son combatidos eficientemente por los microorganismos eficaces del EM. 
Como dijo Einstein si haces siempre lo mismo siempre tendrás los mismos resultados. El cambio es etapa por etapa, gradualmente y esto ya empezo a darse en todo el mundo.

----------


## Rhandy Ll.

Hola, me gustaría saber si cuentan con producción de alcachofa... requeriría un abastecimiento de 20 a 25 tn semanal... cualquier información pueden escribirme. Gracias.  rhandy.llontop@yahoo.com

----------


## CarlosDalmazo

Buenos Dias, 
Ante todo muy interesante todos los puntos de vista y opiniones, pude observar los archivos que compartieron. Me interesa saber cual es el costo para limpiar el campo para una nueva plantacion? Mano de Obra, o con Maquinaria tambien. Alguien me puede facilitar esa informacion, pude observar gastos indirectos pero no se si podria tomar esos datos como los que solicito. 
Muchas Gracias
Saludos Cordiales

----------


## chad.up

Buenas, alguién que me ayude necesito el costo de producción de la alcachofa y los precios al mercado, y si es posible el costo marginal para un trabajo de la u, muchas gracias

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Buenas, alguién que me ayude necesito el costo de producción de la alcachofa y los precios al mercado, y si es posible el costo marginal para un trabajo de la u, muchas gracias

 En la primera página de este tema hay un cuadro de costos en excel que puedes abrir o descargar para que lo revises. 
Suerte con tu trabajo y saludos.

----------

chad.up

----------


## kscastaneda

Buen día para controlar nematodos en alcachofa tengo dos productos orgánicos biológicos muy eficientes y con buen precio; si están interesados me escriben a :   biofertil@live.com

----------

